# Student / progress tracking software?



## tinker1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone use a computer program to track student attendance, drop our rates (at rank), test scores, and so forth?

Curious if there is any software out there that would do this?


----------



## lma (Sep 5, 2011)

That'll be a no then .....


----------



## tinker1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was a programmer in another life.  I asked this question back when I was thinking of writing such a program.  I still may some time in the future when I have time.


----------



## MichaelP (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,
I'm currently writing a student tracker program and would like to try it out on some people.
My website is: www.edutrack.ca and my email is: michael@edutrack.ca. 
Tell me what you think!
Michael Price


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm currently setting up my school on Open Black Belt. Give it a try! They have a mobile app as well.


----------



## ATC (Feb 16, 2013)

Old post but maybe still valid. We are trying out this new software that just came out.
http://www.jibasoft.com/
Seem pretty straight forward and simple to use. They have a 30 day free trial. But if you have something already and maybe better, let me know as well.


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 20, 2013)

We use Studio Organizer (http://www.martialartsorganizer.com/), which is ugly and not the most user-friendly, but it's cheap (i.e. unlike MindBody) and really flexible.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 20, 2013)

I am using open black belt pro:

http://www.openblackbelt.com/

I am extremely happy with it.  It's cloud based so it works on portable devices like smart phones in addition to my computer.  You can even give your students a bar code sticker and they can scan in for class so it will automatically keep track of attendance.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 20, 2013)

Instructor said:


> I am using open black belt pro:
> 
> http://www.openblackbelt.com/
> 
> I am extremely happy with it.  It's cloud based so it works on portable devices like smart phones in addition to my computer.  You can even give your students a bar code sticker and they can scan in for class so it will automatically keep track of attendance.



So where the heck do you put this barcode sticker? Membership card? Notebook?


----------



## Instructor (Feb 20, 2013)

I suppose you put it wherever you think is best.  Perhaps you could make a student I.D. card or something.  It's a feature that is nice but not mandatory.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 20, 2013)

So you don't use the barcode feature?


----------



## Instructor (Feb 21, 2013)

I played around with the barcode function and I know it works just fine.  I actually only teach a small dedicated group locally. 

 It's my distance learning program that really needs the power of open black belt to stay organized.  I have several people scattered all around the world and my natural organization skills leave something to be desired.  OBB makes my work....well work.


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 27, 2013)

Instructor said:


> I am using open black belt pro:
> 
> http://www.openblackbelt.com/
> 
> I am extremely happy with it.  It's cloud based so it works on portable devices like smart phones in addition to my computer.  You can even give your students a bar code sticker and they can scan in for class so it will automatically keep track of attendance.



Oh wow, that looks a million times better than when I looked at their website last year!  One of the reasons I went with Studio Organizer was because I wanted the barcode check-in feature, and a lot of programs that aren't expensive gym programs don't do that.  I wish they'd put out the pro version earlier, I might've gotten it.


----------

